# cacti installieren

## pieter_parker

hab gegoogelt und dieses howto gefunden und benutzt

http://riscy.biz/node/83

emerge -av cacti cacti-cactid

groupadd cacti

useradd -g cacti -G cron cactiuser

cd /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti/

/etc/init.d/mysql start

rc-update add mysql default

/usr/bin/mysql_install_db

mache ich dann

mysql --user=root cacti < cacti.sql

erhalte ich die meldung

ERROR 1049 (42000): Unknown database 'cacti'

was ist mit der database ?

ist das howto ueberhaupt noch aktuell ?

hab bisher noch kein anderes einfaches englisches howto gefunden, und ein deutsches howto leider garnicht

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi pieter_parker,

das Problem ist wahrscheinlich das du mysql nicht sauber aufgesetzt und Konfiguriert hast. Schau dir einfach mal das mysql-howto an. Notfalls erstellst du eine leere Datenbank mit dem Namen "cacti" und setzt die Zugriffs-Rechte, Passwörter usw für den mysql-user "cacti", den du vielleicht auch noch erstellen solltest.

Steht das nicht in deinem cacti-Howto? Ich gebe zu es nicht gelesen zu haben, aber ich denke schon das man einen mysql-Benutzer erstellen sollte und in der Cacti-Config dann das Passwort hinterlegen?

Anschließend kannst du dann bestimmt die Datenbank mit mysql --user=root cacti < cacti.sql füllen. Allerdings verwundert mich das man dies als root machen soll.

Allerdings kenne ich Cacti nicht. Aber so ähnlich läuft das immer ab wenn man irgendeine Webanwendung mit Datenbankanbindung nutzen möchte.

Hoffe das hat dir irgendwie weiter geholfen.

Grüße

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh alles Klar. Das Howto sieht so aus als wird eine schon fertig konfigurierte, funktionierende mysql installation verwendet die im Vorfeld abgelaufen ist. Also Punkt 2.3: Konfiguration von MySQL in dem mysql-Howto, das ich eben verlinkt habe, dürfte für dich interessant sein.

----------

## pieter_parker

hallo chris

mache ich

emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-5.0.70-r1 

sagt er

```
Configuring pkg...

 * You have already a MySQL database in place.

 * (///var/lib/mysql/*)

 * Please rename or delete it if you wish to replace it.

 *

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-5.0.70-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_config

 *             environment, line 3773:  Called mysql_pkg_config

 *             environment, line 3436:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "MySQL database already exists!";

 *  The die message:

 *   MySQL database already exists!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.70-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-5.0.70-r1/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'gentoo': '/var/db/pkg/'
```

ls -Al /var/lib/mysql/

```
insgesamt 21168

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql 10485760 14. Aug 02:05 ibdata1

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  5242880 14. Aug 02:05 ib_logfile0

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql  5242880 14. Aug 02:05 ib_logfile1

-rw-r--r-- 1 mysql mysql        0 14. Aug 01:37 .keep_dev-db_mysql-0

drwx------ 2 mysql root      4096 14. Aug 02:04 mysql

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql    15064 14. Aug 02:04 mysqld-bin.000001

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql   625410 14. Aug 02:04 mysqld-bin.000002

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       98 14. Aug 02:05 mysqld-bin.000003

-rw-rw---- 1 mysql mysql       60 14. Aug 02:05 mysqld-bin.index

drwx------ 2 mysql root      4096 14. Aug 02:04 test
```

hab mal zum testen alles wie beschrieben wird, aus dem verzeichnis raus verschoben

dann sagt er bei

emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-5.0.70

```
No packages found.
```

----------

## 69719

Das Problem ist, dass die Datenbank cacti nicht existiert, da du eventuell den Schritt aus http://riscy.biz/node/83 vergessen oder dich vertippt hast.

```

mysql> create database cactidb;

mysql> grant all on cactidb.* to root;

mysql> grant all on cactidb.* to root@localhost;

mysql> grant all on cactidb.* to cactiuser;

mysql> grant all on cactidb.* to cactiuser@localhost;

mysql> set password for cactiuser@localhost=password('mycactipw');

mysql> exit

```

----------

## pieter_parker

ja, genau darum sollte ich doch

emerge --config =dev-db/mysql-5.0.70-r1 

machen ?

was muss ich denn nun damit die datenbank da ist ?

----------

## 69719

Ich schreibs gerne nochmal und verweise auf die Doku.

```

 mysql> create database cactidb; 

 mysql> grant all on cactidb.* to root; 

 mysql> grant all on cactidb.* to root@localhost; 

 mysql> grant all on cactidb.* to cactiuser; 

 mysql> grant all on cactidb.* to cactiuser@localhost; 

 mysql> set password for cactiuser@localhost=password('mycactipw'); 

 mysql> exit 

```

----------

## pieter_parker

ok, habe ich gemacht

```
mysql> set password for cactiuser@localhost=password('mycactipw');

bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
```

gebe ich mysql ein, und mache dann set password for cactiuser@localhost=password('mycactipw');

sieht es so aus

```
mysql

Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.

Your MySQL connection id is 6

Server version: 5.0.70-log Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.70-r1

Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the buffer.

mysql> set password for cactiuser@localhost=password('mycactipw');

ERROR 1133 (42000): Can't find any matching row in the user table

mysql>

mysql>

mysql> exit

Bye
```

----------

## think4urs11

Das HowTo erscheint mir etwas unlogisch.

Normalerweise würde ich erwarten das

1) DB anlegen ("mysql> create database cactidb" bzw. "mysqladmin --user=root create cacti")

2) grundlegende Struktur der DB aufbauen (via "mysql --user=root cacti < cacti.sql")

das HowTo macht es aber andersrum - kann imho nicht funktionieren.

Im Zweifelsfall Originalanleitung: http://www.cacti.net/downloads/docs/html/unix_configure_cacti.html

----------

## pieter_parker

```
mysqladmin --user=root create cacti

mysql --user=root cacti < cacti.sql 

chown -R cactiuser rra/ log/

mysql

mysql> create database cactidb;

mysql> grant all on cactidb.* to root;

mysql> grant all on cactidb.* to root@localhost;

mysql> grant all on cactidb.* to cactiuser;

mysql> grant all on cactidb.* to cactiuser@localhost;

mysql> set password for cactiuser@localhost=password('mycactipw');

mysql> exit 
```

hat ohne probleme geklappt

das howto sagt nun weiter

config.php

  $database_type = "mysql";

  $database_default = "cacti";

  $database_hostname = "localhost";

  $database_username = "cactiuser";

  $database_password = "mycactipw"; 

dann auf

http://localhost/cacti

aber dort sehe ich nur dateien und verzeichnisse !?!

/etc/init.d/mysql restart

```
 * Stopping mysql ...

 * Stopping mysqld (0)

 * Starting mysql ...

 * You don't appear to have the mysql database installed yet.

 * Please run /usr/bin/mysql_install_db to have this done...
```

```
/usr/bin/mysql_install_db

Installing MySQL system tables...

090814 19:34:35 [Warning] option 'max_join_size': unsigned value 18446744073709551615 adjusted to 4294967295

090814 19:34:35 [Warning] option 'max_join_size': unsigned value 18446744073709551615 adjusted to 4294967295

OK

Filling help tables...

090814 19:34:35 [Warning] option 'max_join_size': unsigned value 18446744073709551615 adjusted to 4294967295

090814 19:34:35 [Warning] option 'max_join_size': unsigned value 18446744073709551615 adjusted to 4294967295

OK

To start mysqld at boot time you have to copy

support-files/mysql.server to the right place for your system

PLEASE REMEMBER TO SET A PASSWORD FOR THE MySQL root USER !

To do so, start the server, then issue the following commands:

/usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root password 'new-password'

/usr/bin/mysqladmin -u root -h server password 'new-password'

Alternatively you can run:

/usr/bin/mysql_secure_installation

which will also give you the option of removing the test

databases and anonymous user created by default.  This is

strongly recommended for production servers.

See the manual for more instructions.

You can start the MySQL daemon with:

cd /usr ; /usr/bin/mysqld_safe &

You can test the MySQL daemon with mysql-test-run.pl

cd mysql-test ; perl mysql-test-run.pl

Please report any problems with the /usr/bin/mysqlbug script!

The latest information about MySQL is available on the web at

http://www.mysql.com

Support MySQL by buying support/licenses at http://shop.mysql.com
```

was muss ich noch tun damit mysql richtig laeuft ?

----------

